

Morgan Stanley CEO On Facebook IPO: Blame Nasdaq, We Did Nothing Wrong - mbschneider
http://www.forbes.com/sites/halahtouryalai/2012/05/30/morgan-stanley-ceo-on-facebook-ipo-blame-nasdaq-we-did-nothing-wrong/

======
debacle
From the OP: [http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/05/30/technical-trading-
iss...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/05/30/technical-trading-issues-to-
blame-for-facebooks-fall-meeker-says/)

An equally interesting read. NASDAQ had some technical flubs, but blaming
NASDAQ for FB losing 25%+ of its value in one week is ludicrous.

